# What are your goals this season??



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Each year I try to set and meet personal goals or 'bests' for myself. Last year I was able to achieve both goals in catching the most and biggest flatheads of my life. I was able to catcha personal best 56lber as well as the most in any season since I started fishing for them. This year I again hope to beat my personal best as well as having a bigger 'average' size. Most of all though it comes down to just enjoying the great outdoors and friends too. OH YEAH, i also hope to meet some of the characters on here too, this year (you know who you are). Anyone else have any goals or expectations for this year?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This year I hope to add a new crewmember to the Catfish Queen.










He is housebroke and ready to try bluegill fishing. His Grandma taught him table manners. Hunter is much faster than me and Seevers but he will help us take naps. He inherits Kayla's first fishing pole and she has been giving him tips his whole life  

I alos hope to get out and catfish a bit.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i just want to get out and take more naps with robby this year,than i did last year.now that i can walk again,that should be a realistic goal.especially since we'll have help
and it looks like hunter passed the "katfish table etiquette" course with flying colors
luckily the wife is still gainfully employed,as it looks like double twinkie orders will be necessary this year.


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I never thought of setting a goal for my catfishing. I usually saved it for my lazy nights and or just run out to the canal and see what I get. 

I just got my boat this year so I should be able to improve on 25-30" cats I have had previously. I ususally was Hinckley or Erie canal so the length was never really there. Now with the boat I think some Ladue/Skeeter cats are gonna make it on the rod. Should be much better... :B 

Don't have my scale yet but looks like thats the next addition.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

the only goal I set for my self every year is to get at least one fish ohio channel cat.


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

fish ohio carp, LM bass, and SM bass.
break my PB 9 1/2 pound LM bass
break my PB for SM bass at 2lbs


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I want to break the 20 lb mark on the Tuscarawas river for Flatheads  
10 lb for channel cats !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

60-lb flathead is my goal.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

To remain on this wonderful place called Earth in a mobile and breathing condition.  After that, everything else will fall into place.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

when we go on trips we fish for bass all day, and cats all night, id like to catch my first flathead this year....
Last year my goal was my first walleye, i got that
Now i need a flathead


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd like to top my personal best channel and flathead.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My goal is to not fall down at some of my spots. Very bad news if you do.


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

my goal is to get a fish every time i go fishing, and try to a big one.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

my goal is to get a burbot and a master angler award


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

My goals are to catch 10 Shovelheads over 20lbs, and break the 40lb barrier...For channels My goal this year is to hit 15lbs, which may not be accomplished but im gonna try like heck... :B :B :B


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

My ONLY goal is to actually go fishing for cats this year. Haven't been in at least 2 yrs now.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

My goal I guess would be to beat my personal best Flatties and channels. I did not catch a 10 lb plus channel from the Tusc last year for the first time in quite a few years, so I hope to do that. The PB channel will be steep for me, but I will hope for it. My new PB flattie will be very possible as I lost a couple at the bank last year that would have surpassed the current mark of only 37 lbs. Also hope to catch a smallie over 3 lbs this year from the Tusc river.

I might also keep track of fish ohio channels this year to see if I can beat my old record for one year.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

rockbass said:


> I might also keep track of fish ohio channels this year to see if I can beat my old record for one year.



OMG  was that a poke or gentle prod !!!


----------

